
Credit Card Chips Have Failed to Halt Fraud (So Far) - clumsysmurf
http://fortune.com/2018/11/05/credit-card-chips-fail-to-halt-fraud-survey-says/
======
bvxvbxbxb
Until North America deploys PIN and/or TFA, most carder fraud gambits done
today will continue.

Also, it's 2018 and no one compares signatures and there's no carbon copy
manual credit card sliders anymore, so can we draw obscene doodles until they
drop this theater?

------
pgnas
Big surprise.

